
AWS Session Manager: SSH tunnels with less user management - jon918
https://blog.symops.io/2020/03/23/aws-session-manager-ssh-tunnels-with-less-user-management.html
======
jon918
This is a follow up to last week's post on session manager, a bunch of people
had questions on SSH tunneling. Last week's post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22592875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22592875)

------
shurco
We offer a simple solution - [https://werbot.com](https://werbot.com)

